# Charset richtig konfigurieren



## maleficium (30. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
und nochmal ich . . . 

Wie konfiguriere ich das charset=UTF-8 richtig?

Bei mir werden manche Zeichen nicht richtig dagestellt!?

Siehe Bild. . . 


Gruss
Michael


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

ISPConfig unterstützt kein UTF-8. Ist die Ausgabe auf der Shell korrekt, wenn Du:

df -h

eingibst?


----------



## maleficium (30. Okt. 2007)

Ja - hier werden mir Umlaute angezeigt. . .


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Ok. Ich habe das mal in den Bugtracker aufgenommen.


----------



## Dy0nisus (31. Okt. 2007)

Das Problem habe ich auch 

Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass bei mir auch auf der shell keine sonderzeichen angezeigt werden


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2007)

> Das Problem habe ich auch
> 
> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass bei mir auch auf der shell keine sonderzeichen angezeigt werden


Hast Du das problem auch in genau dem im Screenshot abgebildeten Formulöar oder in einer webseite?


----------



## Dy0nisus (1. Nov. 2007)

jap ... siehe screenshot


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2007)

Ok, ich werde scahuen, wie wir das mit dem nächsten Update korrigieren können. das Problem ist, dass die Überschriften direkt von der Shell übernommen werden und die Shell auf Euren Systemen in UTF8 ist.


----------



## Dy0nisus (1. Nov. 2007)

wie stellt man das sonst um?


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Dy0nisus:


> wie stellt man das sonst um?


Ich würde das nicht auf der Shell Umstellen, da Du dann möglicherweise andere Probleme oder darstellungsfehler in Shell-Programmen erhältst.


----------



## PierreR32 (7. Dez. 2007)

Hallo, 

hab das selbe Problem. 
Hier mal die Ausgabe von locale -a


```
C
de_DE
de_DE.iso88591
de_DE.utf8
deutsch
german
POSIX
```
Hatte vorher gar nichts drin und musste das mal rein machen da perl mir lauter Meldungen ausgab. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Dy0nisus (8. Dez. 2007)

Ahoi nochmal,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass auf meinen websites alle umlaute nicht richtig dargestellt werden ... wo kann ich den charset richtig konfigurieren?

(mit debian 3.1 war noch alles in ordnung ^^)

grüße
dennis


----------



## PierreR32 (8. Dez. 2007)

Ja das Problem hab ich teilweise auch ... und auch in der SHELL


----------

